# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  کمک در انتخاب پایگاه داده

## hossein1377

سلام دوستان، من برنامه نویس php هستم و قصد ساخت شبکه اجتماعی را دارم ولی برای انتخاب پایگاه داده کاملا گیچ شدم و نمی دونم از کدوم شروع کنم ولی اینو میدونم mysql برای داده های بالا(حجیم) مناسب نیست میشه به من بگید من کدوم دیتابیس را انتخاب کنم و نکته دیگه اینکه من جاهایی شنیدم از پایگاه داده به صورت ترکیبی استفاده می کنند میشه در این مورد هم توضیح بدید

----------


## bigtime

با سلام
در مورد استفاده ی از mysql در شبکه های اجتماعی باید بگم که فیسبوک از اول با این پایگاه داده شروع به کار کرد ولی خوب چیزی که مسلم هستش اینه که با تنظیمات خیلی بهینه ازش استفاده کردن. 
بله زمانی که داده هاتون خیلی زیاد بشن دیگه بنا به نوع داده ها شاید بهتر باشه که از یک سری پایگاه داده ی دیگه استفاده کنید. ولی نکته ای که وجود داره اینه که باید ببینید که سیستمتون خواندن یا نوشتن بیشتری داره و نحوه ی خواندن و نوشتن هم می تونه مهم باشه در انتخاب پایگاه داده ای که می خواید انتخاب کنید. چرا که هر کدوم از این پایگاه داده های nosqlی بنا به اون ساختار درونی خودشون در یکی از این دو مناسب هستن. یه ویژگی دیگه ای که این ها می تونن دارن توسعه پذیری اونها هستش که دو نوع هستش: ۱. به صورت افقی: یعنی تعداد سرورهاتون رو هرچی بیشتر بکنید اون پایگاه داده بتونه از اونها استفاده کنه. ۲. به صورت عمودی: هر چه سخت افزار سرورهاتون رو قدرتمندتر کنید بتونه اون رو پشتیبانی کنه. 
برای مثال، شما پایگاه داده ای که برای یک شبکه ی اجتماعی نیاز دارید باید به این صورت باشه که خواندن زیاد و پیچیده ای می خواد تا بتونید اطلاعات هر فرد رو استخراج کنید و از طرفی دوستان اون رو مشخص کنید که این کارها میتونه در هر نمایش پروفایلی تکرار بشه. نوشتن هاتون زیاد مهم نیستن به اندازه ی خواندن ها. 
اینها نکاتی هستش که باید بهش توجه کنید. بهتره که این موارد رو در نظر نظر بگیرید و در جستجوهاتون براساس این نکات موردی که مناسب سیستموتون هستش رو انتخاب کنید.

----------


## markazeahan

از پایگاه داده های no SQL استفاده کنید

سردنده جوشی

----------

